# tunefs - without single user



## bryn1u (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey,

I was reading BSDMAG from bsdmag.org about TrustedBSD Policy. There were debscribed Nagios, MAC, and Apache. Everything is ok but I only need it in a jail and I can boot FreeBSD with single user. I don't have access to a KVM. Is there any way to make it or is there any way to use tunefs only under a jail, not touching the host? Is there an option to use mac_mls, mac_biba, mac_lomac, mac_partition without the tunefs option?


----------

